# Major hesitation problems on an 1987 Sentra.



## john1782 (Nov 22, 2004)

87 Sentra w/ 1.6 liter, front wheel drive, fuel injected. Hesitates more so on acceleration and hill climbing, the engine also tends to make a clicking sound while this is happening and the RPM gauge is all over the place. Things I've had done ... Fuel pump replaced, tune-up, I had build up cleaned from inside the Rotor cap and Rotor and the hesitation stopped for the first few times I drove the car, had the Rotor and cap replaced but didn't solve the problem. I was then told the Crank Angle Sensor might be bad ( thought those were only on rear wheel drive Sentras). Any thoughts to my problem would greatly be appreciated. Thanks, John.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

john1782 said:


> 87 Sentra w/ 1.6 liter, front wheel drive, fuel injected. Hesitates more so on acceleration and hill climbing, the engine also tends to make a clicking sound while this is happening and the RPM gauge is all over the place. Things I've had done ... Fuel pump replaced, tune-up, I had build up cleaned from inside the Rotor cap and Rotor and the hesitation stopped for the first few times I drove the car, had the Rotor and cap replaced but didn't solve the problem. I was then told the Crank Angle Sensor might be bad ( thought those were only on rear wheel drive Sentras). Any thoughts to my problem would greatly be appreciated. Thanks, John.


Hi, John! There's no rear-wheel drive Sentras, save for the 4x4 Sentra wagon, which there are very few of. The Crank-Angle Sensor was introduced in 1984 on all 49-state Sentras and Pulsars, and in 1987 were found on all Sentras and Pulsars for all 50 states.

I'd recommend you change the fuel filter, run lots of injector cleaner, make sure you have no intake/exhaust leaks--at all--, see what it does.

BTW: What're you averaging in miles per gallon (Or tank)? Hit back...


----------



## john1782 (Nov 22, 2004)

25 to 30 mpg, and yes the fuel filter has been changed and the fuel injection cleaners didn't work. Any idea by chance on the engine clicking sound? Thanks.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

john1782 said:


> 25 to 30 mpg...Any idea by chance on the engine clicking sound?


25-30 is pretty fair for your car, though it could be better, depending on how old the engine is. You might want to check your valve clearances; They can get noisy if loose. You wanna set all of 'em at .011, hot engine.

You indicated your cap and rotor are re-used; I'd replace them, might as well. There could be cracks with carbon in them taking some gusto out of your spark; Besides, they're reasonably cheap. Plugs new and gapped correctly? Use a .041 gap. How about wires? Pricey, but a good investment. Lemme know... --RT


----------

